

Why companies won't hire - uladzislau
http://www.cnn.com/2011/OPINION/08/08/frum.economy.hiring/

======
JeffL
Did anyone else notice that points 1, 2, and 3 in the article sound like
really good things? People saving more, employees being employed more
efficiently, companies not being over-exuberant (which is what leads to
bubbles in the first place.)

